# Suggestions for an OD on a Marshall Studio 15....



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

As the title sais, Suggestions for an OD on a Marshall Studio 15....it's VERY simiular to a JCM 800 if not the same circuit. so looking for a nice OD to get it to ROAR more for 80's metal sound.

SO...tell me what you think..


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

80's metal? How about a Rat? That says 80's metal to me. Use it on an already overdrive amp and it's _18 and Life_ until the cows come home. You could also try an Ibanez SD-9. Not so great stacked, but on it's own it does a great high gain, 80's rock tone.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a fan of the RAT realy...but thanks for the suggestion..


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

For rock, you can't go wrong with a Boss DS-1...

For something a little more boutique-y, maybe a Fulltone OCD....

For something with less gain, but a nice overdrive, try a Fulltone Fulldrive 2...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Stevo said:


> For rock, you can't go wrong with a Boss DS-1...
> 
> For something a little more boutique-y, maybe a Fulltone OCD....
> 
> For something with less gain, but a nice overdrive, try a Fulltone Fulldrive 2...


the DS-1 is to much of a razor sound, I have the Fulltone drive 2 already, nice blues sound on a fender, but not to compatible with marshalls. I was thinking about the OCD..or a Maxon OD-820...kinda like a OD808 with more options.

http://www.maxonfx.com/Vintage_OD820.php


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Paul said:


> 80's metal to me is all about Boss pedals and clean amps. More the distortion pedals than the overdrive pedals.
> 
> But since OD is your flavour, why not a clean boost that slams the shite out of the input? That'll give you an OD that keeps most of the flavour of the amp.


I agree to a certain point..in the 80's i use to have two 50w JCM800 with 2 cabs, and a Boss Overdrive, wich was almost the only one available at the time, i just want something a wee bit better with more controle. i'm not playing at loud level..so gain and output controle is important.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Is there a particular band or guitarist you are trying to emulate? I was going to +1 the Boss suggestion. Maybe an OD-3. It has a tone control, drive and volume. You can run it as a slightly grainy boost to all out war. I'll even sell you mine for 40 bucks if you want... I _don't_ use it because it sounds so 80s.kqoct


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ibanez TS9-DX?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

my brother in law's son as a Boss Super OVer Drive, he's comming over to test it out..her, if it worked 25 years ago..why can't it work today.. he's got the cheap plastic made in taiwan one, but if it sounds good, i'll try to find a made in japan one, MUCH more solid.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

OCD sounds really good through my Marshall - also works well with my friends Blues Junior. We also demo'd a Barber Direct Drive and it sounded great through a Marshall. Both the OCD and the Direct Drive do not suffer from the dreaded bass loss, which I think think afflicts most other drive pedals.


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

MI Audio Crunchbox!

http://www.proguitarshop.com/product.php?ProductID=67&CategoryID=


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I have to admit I had to look up the Studio 15. Cool amp.

Have you tried simply running through the XLR to another amp? From what I've read that allows you to dime it, but control your volume through the other amp or PA. It appears to have a built in attenuator circuit for this.

You mentioned an SD1. I find the MIT ones a bit harsh, see if you can find a MIJ one to try out. But I don't know if the SD1 gets you far enough into the metal zone, I always considered the DS1 more for metal, or a couple of their other pedals are more geared for metal.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Boss Pedals still come in a cast metal housing.

You can get Keeley and Analogman modded DS-1 pedals on Ebay for great prices. They are both great sounding stompboxes.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Archer said:


> Boss Pedals still come in a cast metal housing.
> 
> You can get Keeley and Analogman modded DS-1 pedals on Ebay for great prices. They are both great sounding stompboxes.


the newer ones made in Taiwan are made of different material then the first generation.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I just ordered a Wampler Plextortion, Killer 80's JCM800 tones! Check it out:rockon2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nudwRzogNJU


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

seadonkey said:


> I just ordered a Wampler Plextortion, Killer 80's JCM800 tones! Check it out:rockon2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nudwRzogNJU


hum..don't think you guys are getting me ..hehe..the studio 15 is basicaly a jcm 800 but 15w, it's native sound is awsome, but i need to crank it MORE to get a nice metal from the 80's tone..

Seadonkey, that pedal does sound freaking ncie doh...where did you order it from?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

al3d said:


> the newer ones made in Taiwan are made of different material then the first generation.


True but the casing is still metal.

Have you thought of trying an attenuator?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Paul said:


> Uhhhhh, I suggested a clean boost which would give you more of what you've got.


don't wanna make it louder...but just want more "bite" to it.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

al3d said:


> hum..don't think you guys are getting me ..hehe..the studio 15 is basicaly a jcm 800 but 15w, it's native sound is awsome, but i need to crank it MORE to get a nice metal from the 80's tone..
> 
> Seadonkey, that pedal does sound freaking ncie doh...where did you order it from?


You can get them here http://www.indy-guitarist.com/pedals
He's got a ton of different pedals that do "Brown Sound" to "Dumble" etc. His Pedals are hand wired and his customer service is supposedly tremendous! And his pedals are pretty inexpensive for what you get.

I have a JCM 800 too but mine doen't have a master volume so I need the Plextortion to Play at home.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

seadonkey said:


> You can get them here http://www.indy-guitarist.com/pedals
> He's got a ton of different pedals that do "Brown Sound" to "Dumble" etc. His Pedals are hand wired and his customer service is supposedly tremendous! And his pedals are pretty inexpensive for what you get.
> 
> I have a JCM 800 too but mine doen't have a master volume so I need the Plextortion to Play at home.


thankis man...yeah..checked them all..think i'll order the pinnacle 2...he sales direct and he's 20$ cheaper then axeandyoushallreceive and with no taxe..


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

If you subsribe to his website you get the pedals a little cheaper, special member price. The Pinnacle 2 is sweet! :rockon2:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

seadonkey said:


> If you subsribe to his website you get the pedals a little cheaper, special member price. The Pinnacle 2 is sweet! :rockon2:


oh?..where do you subsribe on the site?..don't see it?


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

It's at the bottom of the Home page. I copied it for you...

"To join our free newsletter click here: http://www.indyguitarist.com/free
You'll be eligible for discounts on our products and you'll learn about our newest products as soon as they come out."

The great thing about his pedals is you get lifetime warranty on parts and labour and free return shipping, your responsible for sending the pedal to him. 

Cheers!


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

For your Studio 15, have you considered the Xotic BB pedal? My buddy has it and it's a great OD, very transparent. I've heard it described as a TS808 with just a little more. Supposedly doesn't change the natural tone of your amp, just enhances it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieE3jov2nx8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiW22O914Cg

For my JCM800 (at higher volumes) i just do what George Lynch did on all his 80's albums, crank the Marshall and boost with an Ibanez TS808. I bought a re-issue for that purpose.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Seadonkey, thanks a million for the links..oredered the Pinnacle 2...sounds pretty much like what i was looking for.....now just have to wait..hehe..wich is the part i hate..


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Sweet, I'm glad I could help! Let us know how it sounds when it comes in.:smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

seadonkey said:


> Sweet, I'm glad I could help! Let us know how it sounds when it comes in.:smile:


did you buy direct on the site?..if yes, how long did you wait to get it?


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I ordered a used one from a guy in Texas. I didn't want the newest Super Plextortion, I wanted the Version 2 which has a boost function and seperate boost volume. Version 1 of the pedal had a boost but no boost volume control and the super-plextortion has no footswitchable boost. 

Here's the pedal I ordered, it hasn't come in yet so I'm playing the waiting game too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leLJUpQHqiA


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

al3d said:


> don't wanna make it louder...but just want more "bite" to it.


AHHH! Then I must say: ParaEq w/Boost -- this'll let you sculpt your tone to a percise degree. Absolutely stellar EQ pedal. Dead quiet. Wicked band control. The boost was my idea. :smile:


----------

